# evening primrose and royal jelly



## cco

Hi Guys,
I was wondering if anyone can tell me exactly what evening primrose and also royal jelly with bee pollen does when TTC? I have seen posts where some of you guys mention that you are taking them but I am curious to know what they do exactly before I start taking them also. I am already taking pre-natals and folic acid and might want to add those to my daily regimen. :wacko:
Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lyvid

I haven't taken either and have been interested. Found this online (it's a bit long!):

Evening Primrose Oil (EPO) - But women who are actively trying to conceive may be more interested in the link between evening primrose oil and pregnancy. Evening primrose oil is thought to work by improving the quality of the mucus lining the cervix. This mucus lining obviously plays a vital role in pregnancy by preparing the way for the fetus, and the impact of the vitamin E and gamma linolenic oil in evening primrose oil seems to play a positive role in this process.

Evening primrose oil is thought to help women produce more cervical mucus, which in turn aids the sperm on its journey toward the waiting egg. The type of cervical mucus evening primrose oil helps to produce has been shown to increase the survival rate of sperm, and therefore increase the odds of a successful pregnancy.

Many fertility experts recommend that women who are actively trying to get pregnant take evening primrose oil from the first day of their menstrual period through ovulation. From ovulation until the onset of the next period, that evening primrose oil can be replaced with flaxseed oil. Once those women become pregnant, they can continue taking flaxseed oil until the 34th week of pregnancy, then switch back to evening primrose oil to aid in delivery. The extra gamma linolenic acid in the evening primrose oil can prepare the cervix for delivery and make childbirth more comfortable for mother and baby alike. The evening primrose oil should be taken orally, as this gives it time to dissipate throughout the body and be absorbed gradually.

Royal jelly with bee pollen - Royal jelly is said to improve fertility in women. Royal jelly, a modified bee pollen, is basically a "bee fertility" substance given to the queen bees so that they'll produce more bees. So does it work in humans?

While there is much anecdotal evidence by women on the Internet who say royal jelly improved their fertility and led to pregnancy after other methods failed, there isn't much scientific research on royal jelly.

However, Bogdan Tekavcic, a Yugoslavian gynecologist, found that women given bee pollen with royal jelly saw an improvement or disappearance of their menstrual problems, while the control group who did not take the royal jelly saw no improvement in their symptoms.

It is believed that royal jelly increases the health of eggs as well as improves a woman's overall reproductive health by reducing inflammation, increasing libido, and keeping the reproductive organs "young."

If you decide to try royal jelly to improve your fertility, be aware that it can cause serious allergic reactions in people who are allergic to bees or honey.


----------



## Natsby

Hi I was told to take EPO to regulate any hormonal irregularities that might be stopping me from conceiving. I think it shortened my cycle from 30 to 28 days but there is no way of knowing really. 
Both OH and I take royal jelly, he swears it gives him more energy, and I´m def in favour of that!


----------



## Macwooly

Hi, both DH and I take Royal Jelly as I've heard that it is good for both egg quality and :spermy: but can take up to 3 months for benefits to be seen. We take capsules which have 150mg of royal jelly in them. 

I did read not to use freeze dried royal jelly as the process can negatively effect the royal jelly also you should not allow Royal Jelly to get hot as this again negatively effects it.

I take one EPO from CD1 to ovulation and the strength is 1000mg capsules and but I also take flaxseed oil for the whole cycle and again it's strength is 1000mg. 

I was advised many months ago by a medical profession to take flaxseed oil daily to help me with my depression and as everything I have researched shows it doesn't negatively effect TTC then I have stuck with it to prevent needing anti-depressants.

I am sure I read somewhere of some ladies taking higher doses of EPO but I prefer to keep to a lower dose but that's just a personal preference.


----------



## Grumblebea

Anyone hear of epo delaying O? I took it this cycle from cd 1 until yesterday (cd11). I always have a 24-26 day cycle, I also always get a smiley face opk on cd 10 with high-peak on monitor around that time. Now I am cd 12 with no + opk and still low reading on monitor?? I also bbt and temp is still low??? Anyone heard of this or have experience with this???


----------



## cco

Grumblebea said:


> Anyone hear of epo delaying O? I took it this cycle from cd 1 until yesterday (cd11). I always have a 24-26 day cycle, I also always get a smiley face opk on cd 10 with high-peak on monitor around that time. Now I am cd 12 with no + opk and still low reading on monitor?? I also bbt and temp is still low??? Anyone heard of this or have experience with this???

i wish i could be of more help but I don't know much about EPO. I am still skeptical about taking that because I heard you have to stop taking it once you are in the 2 week wait.. I did start taking the royal jelly though.


----------



## velo

Those of you that are taking royal jelly - are you taking it fresh or in pill form? I can't seem to find any fresh. I asked a local beekeeper but they keep it all for their own family. It is supposedly all-round beneficial for health as well as boosting ovulation. I was almost thinking of keeping bees just so I could have access to the royal jelly! (that and making sure the apple and cherry trees get pollinated!) 

I am taking EPO - about 2000 mg a day between menstruation and ovulation. I am hoping for more stretchy EWCM - I usually only get watery these days - but have not seen progress yet. Don't think it has changed my cycle at all.


----------



## Macwooly

Velo - my Joyal Jelly is capsule as I can't find fresh but I did loads of research and it is a good quality one.

I'm also drinking grapefruit juice (yuk) as I read it can help with EWCM and I must admit so far this cycle I have noticeable CM and normally I have very little :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

That is brilliant macwooly,go you,hope it works Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------

